# EMail-Probleme



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2010)

Ein Kunde von mir hat ein seltsames EMail-Problem. An den Kunden adressierte Email werden als "User unknow" zurückgeschickt. Aber der Kunde kann Emails verschicken. Wenn dann auf diese Mail geantwortet wird kommt wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Also die Adresse ist nicht falsch.

Was kann denn das sein ? Hab schon gedacht das die Mailbos voll ist aber dann würde doch eine andere Meldung kommen.

Kennst jemand das Problem ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2010)

Vlt hat er dich aus versehen in den spamfilter verschoben?!


----------



## bike (11 April 2010)

Geht es um hotmail?

Da gibt es hier
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=267328
ein ähnliches Problem.

Scheint bei hotmail zu sein in dem beschrieben threat

bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vlt hat er dich aus versehen in den spamfilter verschoben?!



Würde ich dann eine Mail mit User unknow bekommen ?


----------



## jabba (11 April 2010)

User unknowm kommt ja vom Provider bzw Hoster der Adresse.
Wenn der Kunde in beiden Fällen den falschen Namen angibt kann dies passieren, wenn aber das Login zu seinem Hoster richtig ist wird die angegebene Adresse (Anwortadresse nicht geprüft)

Falls Du das mit Outlook abholst geh nach nach dem markieren der Nachricht auf Nachrichtenoptionen (rechte Maustaste), dort stehen genaue Informationen übder den Absender.


----------

